# My Search Is Over...



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

The perfect interior vent cover (to reduce light and fading of upholstry) and at a resonable price!

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=26552&src=IOSP

I plan to order two more. The interesting thing is that when you hold them they are a light cream color. When you place them in the vent the bright sunlight makes them look sort of a funny goldish color. So...I think I will also use the velcro ones that I made.

I wish I could understand the use of the exterior vent cover better. If money were no object I would just buy the soupped up black max low profile ones for all three vents. I have a problem understanding ...if the bathroom vent has a fan do you put a exterior vent cover on it with or without a fan. If the other two have no fan it would seem you could vent out steam from bathes or cooking if you add a fan.

I see some for sale with no fan...I think these are probably the easies to install. However I think I read on here that they reduce the fans ability to draw. Is that right?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I just realized that I could buy foam and cover it myself with the vinyl. If I did this I would take the velcro strips down. I am already considering buying foam from Joann's to cover for the bathroom skylight.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The main reason for the outside vent covers are to keep the rain out
I have a cover without a fan on the bathroom vent
Some have taken out the fan and got the covers with the high speed fan w/temp. control 
to replace the inside fan

Yes some have put the covers w/ the fan in it on the vents in the living area to pull heat out from cooking just have to run wires to a power source

I haven't notice any restriction of the fan with the vent covers on

Don


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Since Sherry and I only Dry camp we invested in the MaxxFan system. provides 3 speed control , operates as exhaust or intake unit, provides thermostatic control.(set it and forget it, important when dry camping to control battery consumption) Operate rain or shine. works like a champ.

MaxxFanSystem


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

HootBob said:


> The main reason for the outside vent covers are to keep the rain out
> I have a cover without a fan on the bathroom vent
> Some have taken out the fan and got the covers with the high speed fan w/temp. control
> to replace the inside fan
> ...


Don,

Is that type of vent cover the one that is suppose to be really easy to install? Do you install it right over the existing bathroom fan? Do you leave the vent lid on when you install it? Thanks, Dina


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Scooter said:


> Since Sherry and I only Dry camp we invested in the MaxxFan system. provides 3 speed control , operates as exhaust or intake unit, provides thermostaticÂ control.(set it and forget it, important when dry camping to control battery consumption) Operate rain or shine. works like a champ.
> 
> MaxxFanSystem
> [snapback]125879[/snapback]​


Hi Scotter,

Do you find that with the Maxx Air Fan you don't need to dim the light from the vent with a pillow???

Could the Maxx Air be wired to a neighboring overhead light? Thanks, Dina


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, I'm confused







Do I need these?? my bathroom has a fan and a cover and my others just have a cover...I guess the answer is yes


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Dawn...they are real nice things to have...I hope to get one for the kitchen area...and just use the one in the bathroom as is but with maybe just the cover without the additional fan...and eventually another Maxx Air to replace the one in the bedroom area. However...my dh wants to do no mods himself...and it is 60.00 an hour at the rv service center.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dina,

The MaxxAir covers Don is refering to are very easy to install, and go over the top of the existing crank down cover (This is still how you close the vent off). They are available - if you need it - in a dark smoke tint that would really cut the light, but they are not a blackout dark by any means.

As far as fans, you can use the existing fan in the bathroom, upgrade to a higher capacity fan, or go all the way, and get the TurboMaxx cover that includes the fan built in.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Dina,
> 
> The MaxxAir covers Don is refering to are very easy to install, and go over the top of the existing crank down cover (This is still how you close the vent off). They are available - if you need it - in a dark smoke tint that would really cut the light, but they are not a blackout dark by any means.
> 
> ...


Everything Doug said +.....
We have the MaxxAir cover in the bathroom (with only the existing, standard fan) and it works like a charm. We just leave the "regular" cover open (unless we're expecting real rain that could blow in), turn on the standard fan when needed and there is SIGNIFICANT air pull .... you can feel it on your feet! We've got the covers for the other vents as well, just haven't put them on yet. But, as Doug said, they are VERY easy to install (even I did that!!)


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Scooter said:
> 
> 
> > Since Sherry and I only Dry camp we invested in the MaxxFan system. provides 3 speed control , operates as exhaust or intake unit, provides thermostatic control.(set it and forget it, important when dry camping to control battery consumption) Operate rain or shine. works like a champ.
> ...


Could be wired - very easily
Cuts down on light - absolutely.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We just use the pillows that came with the Outback -- they work great. If they get sun faded or wear out, then we'll buy new ones.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just close my eyes







to make it dark. No wait, I am always in the dark .







Beat you to it PDX.

Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

vdub said:


> We just use the pillows that came with the Outback -- they work great. If they get sun faded or wear out, then we'll buy new ones.
> [snapback]126358[/snapback]​


I have tried the pillows from the sofa...mine off of the sofa don't fit.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> I just close my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, Thor... Next one's mine!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have thin eyelids...and the light wakes me up or even keeps me awake.


----------

